# My Conclusion: creamy peanut butter is better than chunky



## Glinda (Jul 10, 2015)

After much serious introspection and quiet contemplation, I've come to this conclusion:  Creamy peanut butter is better than chunky.  Do you agree?  :tranquillity:


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 10, 2015)

What about Vegemite?


----------



## Glinda (Jul 10, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> What about Vegemite?



Not sure - this will require many more hours of soul-searching.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 10, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> What about Vegemite?


I like Promite better than Vegemite DW  but it's higher in salt ,so avoid buying it


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 10, 2015)

I used to like chunky better, but creamy doesn't get chunks of peanut wedged between my teeth...


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 10, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Not sure - this will require many more hours of soul-searching.



:lol: I wouldn't bother, Glinda. 
It's made from a waste product from the breweries.
A good addition to a meat stew though.


----------



## Linda (Jul 10, 2015)

My husband and I both prefer chunky so that is what we buy.   I love peanut butter on toast and he puts it in celery instead of cream cheese.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 10, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I used to like chunky better, but creamy doesn't get chunks of peanut wedged between my teeth...



... but then you don't get that built-in snackability ... 

Chunky for me.


----------



## Lon (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes I agree


----------



## drifter (Jul 10, 2015)

My money goes for creamy?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 10, 2015)

Creamy spreads a lot easier.  And I agree with Tnthomas; chunky gets stuck in MY teeth also.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 10, 2015)

Creamy for me too (I also don't like them wedged in between my teeth) - but it has to be made with only 100% peanuts and, unsweetened, with no added oils. Kraft makes one that's not too bad, but the best is the grind your own at the health food store or bulk barn. The peanuts must be very fresh, not rancid.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 10, 2015)

Having performed a comprehensive and exhausting study, I too concur with Glinda's analysis.  Clearly creamy is far superior to the (gag) chunky variety of peanut butter.  I congratulate the OP on her astute observation.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2015)

Creamy peanut butter for the redheaded mermaid please.


----------



## chic (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm with those who preferred chunky but switched to creamy because we hated the peanuts chunks getting stuck between our teeth.


----------



## Susie (Jul 11, 2015)

Used to love peanut butter as a child (in S.F.), would sneak some from the cupboard every chance I got.
Now I can't stand the taste, always tastes oily to me (no matter which brand/variety I've tried).
And as for vegemite, can't even stand the smell of it, which is a shame, as it's supposed have some health benefits.   :aargh:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2015)

I prefer creamy pb. Husband prefers Vegemite to Marmite.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 11, 2015)

Creamy, or smooth as we say over here!

As for Vegemite, quite disgusting, and no comparison with Marmite!

Marmite is banned in Denmark and Canada, and getting it through Australian Customs is always a bit of a lottery!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Creamy, or smooth as we say over here!
> 
> As for Vegemite, quite disgusting, and no comparison with Marmite!
> 
> Marmite is banned in Denmark and Canada, and getting it through Australian Customs is always a bit of a lottery!



I hate both of them but hubby says vegemite spreads smoother.  Is marmite banned because it tastes disgusting?!


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 11, 2015)

I'll take creamy over crunchy any day and when I do, I don't even fool with the bread. I just eat the peanut butter. I know, I'm weird.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 11, 2015)

chic said:


> I'm with those who preferred chunky but switched to creamy because we hated the peanuts chunks getting stuck between our teeth.




Ha...  Between your teeth?   You haven't lived until you get a chunk UNDER your plate...  creamy for me please


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 11, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Creamy, or smooth as we say over here!
> 
> As for Vegemite, quite disgusting, and no comparison with Marmite!
> 
> Marmite is banned in Denmark and Canada, and getting it through Australian Customs is always a bit of a lottery!



What the heck is in it that would get it banned?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Ha...  Between your teeth?   You haven't lived until you get a chunk UNDER your plate...  creamy for me please



Ouch!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2015)

AprilSun said:


> I'll take creamy over crunchy any day and when I do, I don't even fool with the bread. I just eat the peanut butter. I know, I'm weird.



Not weird.  I've stuck many a spoon into a jar of pb.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> What the heck is in it that would get it banned?



Everything you didn't want to know about Marmite:

http://www.ibtimes.com/whats-really-marmite-and-why-it-banned-644308

http://www.unileverfoodsolutions.co.uk/product/Marmite-1/MARMITE/MARMITE-Yeast-Extract-6x250g.html



Today, the main ingredients of Marmite manufactured in the UK are glutamic acid-rich*yeast extract*, with lesser quantities of*sodium chloride*, vegetable extract, *niacin*,*thiamine*, spice extracts, riboflavin, *folic acid*and *celery* extracts, although the precise composition is a trade secret.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 11, 2015)

Sounds awful


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Sounds awful



I tried once and only once.  It's salty.  It is good for you with lots of B vitamins and it's a good way for vegans to get their B's.  But nobody is so-so about Marmite - you either love it or hate it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2015)

Red said:


> Compliments has a peanut butter that is 100% peanuts.  I buy it.  Love it.
> 
> Never heard of Marmite, but there is a British store here.  I will have to drop in there and see if they carry it.



They will most likely carry it.  

I buy a peanut butter that is purely peanuts, oil and salt.  No sweeteners of any kind.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 11, 2015)

Red, could you tell me roughly where the British shop is in Toronto?  I'd like to visit it sometime as I live in uptown TO.


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Not weird.  I've stuck many a spoon into a jar of pb.



It's better that way. I just tell everyone when they're laughing at me, I'm not going to mess around with the bread. I'm going straight to the good stuff!!!! I'm glad to know I'm not by myself!


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 11, 2015)

Creamy with chunks of chocolate.


----------



## Shirley (Jul 11, 2015)

Crunchy peanut butter with slices of crisp red delicious apples for me. My favorite snack.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2015)

Red said:


> Hi Cookie, it is in the Tomken Plaza at the corner of Rathburn Road East and Tomken in Mississauga.  They also have stuff from Scotland and ireland.



Probably shortbread, tablet, haggis, Baxters soups?  FYI Scotland is also British.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> Creamy with chunks of chocolate.



That sounds good - maybe Nutella on top, or set honey, or marshmallow cream, or even jam.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 11, 2015)

I like the one that doesn't require a lot chewing.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2015)

Red said:


> Silly me Ameriscot, I should have thought about what I was saying, being as my mum is from Glasgow. :love_heart:



Is she?  When did she emigrate?  My husband was raised in Glasgow.  It's very common for people outside of the UK to equate British as English only.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 11, 2015)

"They will most likely carry it. "

Don't bank on it.  I know there were moves afoot to raise the ban in Canada, but I'm not sure if they succeeded.

The reason for the ban is an additive, which is banned in Canada (and Denmark, though I;m not sure how they manage that as mebers of the EU).

For the interest of our American friends, Marmite has actually entered British English as a comparison idiom.

If something is a Marmite experience then you love it or hate it, no middle ground.

Margaret Thatcher was, and still is, referred to as a Marmite politician.

(For the record I thought she was the best Prime Minister since Pitt the Younger!)


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2015)

Laurie said:


> "They will most likely carry it. "
> 
> Don't bank on it.  I know there were moves afoot to raise the ban in Canada, but I'm not sure if they succeeded.
> 
> ...




Laurie, a Scot who liked Thatcher??!!  Unheard of!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2015)

Red said:


> My mom and two brothers came to Canada when she was 16.  Another brother went to Australia. One sister stayed in Scotland.  She had a thyroid problem and she was over 600 lbs and couldn't get out of bed.  She died in bed reading a book.



No way to control her thyroid?  How sad.

My dh had a great uncle emigrate to Massachusetts from Ireland, the other moved to Scotland and married a highland girl (hub's grandparents).  One of hubby's brother moved to Australia back in the 70's.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 12, 2015)

As long as its Skippy and creamy them I'm happy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

I used to love Skippy, Jif, Peter Pan when I lived in the US.  Last time I tasted one of them I didn't like it.  Too sweet and oily which is a weird thing for me to say I dislike!  I guess I've just become used to mine with no sweeteners at all.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Laurie, a Scot who liked Thatcher??!!  Unheard of!



Like you, I only live here.

Perhaps I should sign myself "Cymruscot"!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Like you, I only live here.
> 
> Perhaps I should sign myself "Cymruscot"!



Well, why would anybody Welsh like her?  In fact, why would anybody!?


----------



## Cookie (Jul 12, 2015)

P & J and P and Marmie is yummy as is peanut butter and banana sandwich, I've also love had peanut butter and apple slices sandwiches or PNB & celery. Delish.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 12, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> Creamy with chunks of chocolate.



OMG - that sounds so good!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2015)

Red said:


> Does anyone like jam or marmalade with their peanut butter?  I like raspberry jam with it sometimes.



I put raspberry jam on mine. Also unsweetened.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Well, why would anybody Welsh like her?  In fact, why would anybody!?



As I said, the greatest PM since Young Billy.

Her firm dealings with the Europeans, the Argentinians and the Soviets is an object lesson for the current bunch of wimps.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2015)

While we're on the subject of Nuts... I for one couldn't stand Thatcher, I remember very well the day she became prime minister and I had the most horrible feeling of dread in the Pit of my stomach. History proves that I was right... one of the most despicable of British leaders. 

Anyway just thought I'd mention it...but better get this back on topic...(oops sorry for the unintended pun)..


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2015)

She called Nelson Mandela a terrorist! She was a racist who accepted Apartheid. She broke the Miner's Union. She viciously ridiculed members of her own government, and ignored her own daughter because she disliked females. She was a brilliant sociopath.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2015)

Sorry guys, I went off topic, but Maggie was nuts!


----------



## Laurie (Jul 13, 2015)

Illustrates my point perfectly - a Marmite prime minister!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Sorry guys, I went off topic, but Maggie was nuts!



I can understand the reasons there were large street parties when she died, especially in Glasgow.

Okay, now back to peanut butter.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 14, 2015)

"there were large street parties when she died, especially in Glasgow."

Breeding always tells!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2015)

What does breeding have to do with it Laurie? Is that a British class thing? What does being a grocer's daughter matter? Regarding nuts. Mixed nuts are my favourite. Almost as much as smooth peanut butter. Don't care about their pedigree, only their taste, except for no additives naturally. But I am not a label whore, for people or peanut butter. Sheesh. Loll


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2015)

I love homemade uncooked freezer jam with my peanut butter. Also love ginger or cherry marmalade. Am almost out of jam stocks. Time to haul out the jam pot this summer.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2015)

I took it that Laurie was actually referring to the ''breeding'' of the people who were celebrating, rather than Thatchers' working class background Shali...but I could be wrong!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2015)

You may very well be right, Holly. If I was wrong I apologise to Laurie and anyone else who may have found my remarks offensive.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> What does breeding have to do with it Laurie? Is that a British class thing? What does being a grocer's daughter matter? Regarding nuts. Mixed nuts are my favourite. Almost as much as smooth peanut butter. Don't care about their pedigree, only their taste, except for no additives naturally. But I am not a label whore, for people or peanut butter. Sheesh. Loll



A well bred person does not dance because another person has died.  Such celebrations which took place in the UK after Margaret Thatcher's death did not take place even when when Hitler died.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 14, 2015)

....I like crunchy....extra crunchy.....Jiff extra crunchy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> What does breeding have to do with it Laurie? Is that a British class thing? What does being a grocer's daughter matter? Regarding nuts. Mixed nuts are my favourite. Almost as much as smooth peanut butter. Don't care about their pedigree, only their taste, except for no additives naturally. But I am not a label whore, for people or peanut butter. Sheesh. Loll



People in GB pretend there are no classes here but there are.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 14, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I took it that Laurie was actually referring to the ''breeding'' of the people who were celebrating, rather than Thatchers' working class background Shali...but I could be wrong!!



I thought it was tacky to celebrate like they did in many areas, but I could understand it.  Especially those who families were nearly destroyed by Thatcher.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 14, 2015)

Class Schmass!  It just shows how much that woman was hated.  I would liked to have danced on her grave if I was them.


----------



## Thx (Jul 14, 2015)

Glinda said:


> After much serious introspection and quiet contemplation, I've come to this conclusion:  Creamy peanut butter is better than chunky.  Do you agree?  :tranquillity:



No...  just can't go along with that, people have sued because they were deprived of chunky peanut butter! :grief:

Okay, small or large curd?

Thx


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 15, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Class Schmass!  It just shows how much that woman was hated.  I would liked to have danced on her grave if I was them.



Me too!  I didn't live here when she was PM but hubby did and I've heard from many, especially Scots, who hated her!  She destroyed many lives with her decisions.  And she was great buddies with Reagan.


----------

